# Anyone playing Stellaris?



## Yakamaru (Mar 3, 2017)

Topic name says it all. Anyone here play Stellaris?

Got any screenshots of an effective government system? Got a favorite setup? Feel free to share.

I really love the expanded Ethics & Government system. (Through mods)


----------



## Kinharia (Mar 4, 2017)

Stellaris is one of my favourite games from Paradox besides Crusader Kings II <3


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 4, 2017)

Kinharia said:


> Stellaris is one of my favourite games from Paradox besides Crusader Kings II <3


I love how much the game can be modded. There are so many mods, from fuckin' Star Wars to Halo, to expanded Ethics to new ships.


----------



## Iovic (Jun 3, 2017)

I love Stellaris! Me and one of my friends play a lot of it, especially after the Utopia expansion came out.

Once, he went down the Psionic Ascendancy path and I went down the Robotic Ascendancy path...






Basically, he didn't realise that the Psychic Avatar was an army, not a ship. It took him about 20 in game years to notice it sitting on his homeworld.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 4, 2017)

Currently playing Stellaris with my cousin, and using a couple of mods.

Mods used:
New Ship Classes & More v5.0
25 More Reactors + New Techs
Enhanced AI
Ethics&Government Rebuild
Extended Traits
Fox Portraits Dimorphism
Planet Cap Raised
Plentiful Traditions
Spaceport Modules Extended
UI Overhaul 1080p

I found the Reactor and Ship Classes ones extremely useful. Feels more natural, due to how you gradually develop new and better reactors as you go, same goes for ships.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 4, 2017)

I would like to get this game but not sure if I can get into it.


----------



## Iovic (Jun 5, 2017)

It's pretty easy to get into, at least compared to Paradox's other grand strategies.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 5, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I would like to get this game but not sure if I can get into it.





Iovic said:


> It's pretty easy to get into, at least compared to Paradox's other grand strategies.


Oh yeah, definitely.

Stellaris is a very straight forward 4X RTS. 

When you start out in your first 10-15 years, this should be your primary focus:
Minerals>Energy Credits>Military Ships>Traditions>Research>Colonization

Without Minerals you can't do anything. Personally I go for early Tradition, to get that -33% to orbital mining station construction costs. You save a stupid amount of Minerals in the beginning. 30 Minerals less per mining station is probably THE best starting Tradition to adopt, and do whatever else after that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 4, 2017)

Been playing on and off for a couple of months now. 

Currently playing vanilla. AND GUESS FUCKING WHAT!





My home system literally have ZERO resources on it. What a load of crap!


----------



## Iovic (Nov 4, 2017)

Sadly, after the latest dev diary, I can no longer recommend Stellaris. Forcing hyperlane-only kills the game for me. I just don't have fun with hyperlanes in any game ever.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 4, 2017)

Iovic said:


> Sadly, after the latest dev diary, I can no longer recommend Stellaris. Forcing hyperlane-only kills the game for me. I just don't have fun with hyperlanes in any game ever.


Heh. Personally I like Hyperlane. Makes it a lot easier to predict where people will attack, and from, not to mention you won't have them jumping straight into your core worlds, fucking shit up that's practically undefended. Also makes things a lot more systematical, as I don't really like random shit that I didn't anticipate. But at the same time, predictability is in itself boring in some ways too.

I knew changes to FTL were coming up. Going to be interesting to read the full dev diary for the 1.9 update.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Nov 12, 2017)

Stellaris is one of my favourite 4X games. Never completed a game but it's enjoyable all the same.

I still don't like that move to hyperlane only though, maybe because I perfer the freedom of warp which is helpful with my wide empire preference... but still...


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

StolenMadWolf said:


> Stellaris is one of my favourite 4X games. Never completed a game but it's enjoyable all the same.
> 
> I still don't like that move to hyperlane only though, maybe because I perfer the freedom of warp which is helpful with my wide empire preference... but still...


I like Hyperlane personally, but yes.

They're going to rebuild everything from what I hear.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

SOMEONE SAY STELLARIS?!!! 8U
*throws dyson spheres everywhere*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Topic name says it all. Anyone here play Stellaris?
> 
> Got any screenshots of an effective government system? Got a favorite setup? Feel free to share.
> 
> I really love the expanded Ethics & Government system. (Through mods)


What mod is this, i sooo want it? xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> SOMEONE SAY STELLARIS?!!! 8U
> *throws dyson spheres everywhere*


Nah, bruh. Gotta throw Ring Worlds all over. xD



Mabus said:


> What mod is this, i sooo want it? xD



The mod's a bit old, but it's the Ethics and Government rebuild/rework. It adds a LOT of stuff. I like going full tech and be ahead of everyone else.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Nov 12, 2017)

Well, here's my current game which I will have to abandon when the update comes through. I'm the Free Cyran Clans in the North Western Corner of this galaxy. An egalitarian militant empire kinda inspired of BattleTech's clans. Originally composed of a fox like species called Vulpeans, they have since accepted many other species into their nation. They're pretty much on their way to conquering the galaxy, although a Fallen Empire has now awakened.

Being militaristic lets you justify plenty of land grabs. I do like building wide empires. 

Not sure if I should do a hyperlane based playthrough with the Clans or if I should go Hive Mind/AI in a hyperlane playthrough.


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 12, 2017)

I've been a fan of space strategy games since getting into Master of Orion 2, Stellaris has been great. I don't mind the changes to FTL that they've got planned, I think it will improve AI tactics to some degree. I don't really play multiplayer, so I'm not sure what that's like.

Also, CKII is great since I'm a huge history nerd.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

JustSomeDude84 said:


> I've been a fan of space strategy games since getting into Master of Orion 2, Stellaris has been great. I don't mind the changes to FTL that they've got planned, I think it will improve AI tactics to some degree. I don't really play multiplayer, so I'm not sure what that's like.
> 
> Also, CKII is great since I'm a huge history nerd.


Oh yeah. Paradox knows how to deliver good games, especially strategy.

I have CKII, but I kinda suck at it.


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 12, 2017)

looks very Battlestar Galactica


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh yeah. Paradox knows how to deliver good games, especially strategy.
> 
> I have CKII, but I kinda suck at it.


I once played as Mali, taking over all of North Africa with the reformed African church. My vassals started conquering the Iberian Peninsula, and for some reason the Pope never really did anything. It was great, but eventually I lost the save-file to incompatible game versions.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

JustSomeDude84 said:


> I once played as Mali, taking over all of North Africa with the reformed African church. My vassals started conquering the Iberian Peninsula, and for some reason the Pope never really did anything. It was great, but eventually I lost the save-file to incompatible game versions.


Damn, dude. That sucks.


----------



## Sagt (Nov 14, 2017)

Stellaris is one of the few grand strategy Paradox games that I haven't played yet.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Nov 17, 2017)

This move to hyper lanes might push me away from the game. I can't build wide and build a large fleet in order to stop opponents and I hate building tall.

Moving to Hyper lanes makes my own style of play either far harder or just flat out impossible so for that reason, I might stop playing.


----------



## Hauptmann Meade (Nov 17, 2017)

I personally like the moral neutrality of Megacorporation. Keeps my neighbors happy and lets me expand rather peacefully while still maintaining an adequate defensive military. The credits income overshadows the "wasteful" trait too. So also nice.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 29, 2017)

Strategy talk,

Swarm of fast af destroyers or wall of battleship lancers? :3

Just curious


----------



## Ezekiel the dragon (Nov 30, 2017)

Havent played it much, but I'd be happy to play it with you >w< Ezekiel the dragon - my username


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 30, 2017)

I hardly ever play it, but I'm sure I could join you when I've got time, always wanted to do a big game with people, can't though, at that point in my life where you're at college and everyone you once know has fucked off elsewhere.


----------



## Alstren (Nov 30, 2017)

Oh don't mind my pacifist xenophobic religious empire..... >.> I'am totally not working to deliberately cause the end of the cycle crisis, just keep fighting amongst your selves its fine.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 30, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Oh don't mind my pacifist xenophobic religious empire..... >.> I'am totally not working to deliberately cause the end of the cycle crisis, just keep fighting amongst your selves its fine.



Me: *Tries uplifting proto-civ*
Scientists *Convince proto-civ they're gods*
Me: "Fucking science department has been playing drinking games again!"


----------



## Alstren (Nov 30, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> Me: *Tries uplifting proto-civ*
> Scientists *Convince proto-civ they're gods*
> Me: "Fucking science department has been playing drinking games again!"



XD god I love that event


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 3, 2017)

That moment when you can get aliens to praise the United Nations as a beacon of galactic civilization.


----------



## Alstren (Dec 4, 2017)

Wow thats an old build of the game


----------



## Legarch (Dec 7, 2017)

Need to get back into the game. Been a few months since I last played Stellaris. As fun as it is, I burn out on Stellaris much faster than I do with CKII, unless I mod the ever loving hell out of the game


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi, I used to play some Paradox games from time to time. Last time when I played Stellaris, was somwhere close to release so I'm not so good at it. But if anyone would like to play, find me on steam and catch me while I'm online.
Steam Community :: Asthaven

PS: Sorry for digging out old topic.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 7, 2018)

For when you just HAVE to play FanPur. xD


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 7, 2018)

I've played it for a while, but sadly, I have a life to live and society to contribute to, so sacrifices had to be made.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 7, 2018)

Binged about 24 hours the other night as the UNE, playing largely at normal speed. I went tall with my game, taking as much territory as I could with frontier stations and min-maxing with minerals being an almost entirely off-world resource. It's not even 200 years into my game, I've maxed out on ascension perks with an emphasis on habitats and megastructures (So far having built 2 Science Nexi [one rebuilt], Cybrex Alpha [partially rebuilt], a Dyson Sphere [partially built], a Sentry Array, and soon to be many habitats), I'm getting nothing but the repeat techs now, and the only thing slowing me down right now is the abysmal rate at which I'm gaining influence.

Meanwhile, I'm competing with a hive mind and an awakened fallen empire.






It was actually kind of funny. For the first half of the game, I had that half of the galaxy to myself and the pre-FTLs I subsequently vassalized.

EDIT: Also, Canada, as my most "easterly" world, is my Cadia against the Reclaimers.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 7, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> For when you just HAVE to play FanPur. xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 7, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


>


Aaaand I got another FanPur neighbor. Just nextdoor. Fuck. xD


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 7, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Aaaand I got another FanPur neighbor. Just nextdoor. Fuck. xD


Some games are such gags. I've heard of a few cases where players started with their empire enclaved inside a fallen empire.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 11, 2018)

Would be interesting to see if we can get a game of Stellaris from forum members off the ground.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 11, 2018)

The one planet challenge, introduced by ASpec.


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 11, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Would be interesting to see if we can get a game of Stellaris from forum members off the ground.




Yea it would be fun. Sign me in.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 11, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Would be interesting to see if we can get a game of Stellaris from forum members off the ground.


Perhaps? I should be available for weekend game sessions.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, that's 3 people so far..


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, that's 3 people so far..


Fair enogh to set galaxy on fire.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2018)

....I almost creamed my pants big time.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ....I almost creamed my pants big time.


Makes me wish we could weaponize terraformers _à la_ Shiva Prime from SupCom2.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 13, 2018)

I like how this Fallen Empire look upon us as a threat, but the fucking cunt is literally waging wars and forcing other younger empires to become Signatories.
Bitch, fuck off. I will shove hot plasma up your ass if you try anything funny!


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 27, 2018)

If anyone is interested Stellaris and many other good Paradox games are currently being sold as a 12$ Bundle at Humble Bundle: www.humblebundle.com: Humble Paradox Bundle 2018 (pay what you want and help charity)


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 21, 2018)

Truly this is the full Stellaris experience. 


Spoiler


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 21, 2018)

I’ve played it a bit, but I’m a bit rubbish TBH.  Always end up having too many outposts in order to get my resources together then plateau on progress as a result.  I wonder whether spamming sectors all over the place might help keep the expansion going.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 21, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I’ve played it a bit, but I’m a bit rubbish TBH.  Always end up having too many outposts in order to get my resources together then plateau on progress as a result.  I wonder whether spamming sectors all over the place might help keep the expansion going.  Any thoughts?


Well, don't kill your influence gain by having too many Outposts. Land grabbing is important, but you shouldn't sacrifice your mid-/late-game by having zero influence.

Focus on minerals first and foremost in the first 10-15 years. Try to get around 40-60 income/month on that front. Without minerals you can't do jack shit. Well, unless you enjoy light shows and moving a garbage fleet about. xD

When you start a game I highly recommend starting with building a Science Vessel and to create another Mining Network on any minerals on your home planet. If you don't have any extra minerals, use an empty spot for an Auto Monument, for that sweet sweet Unity.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks Yaka.  You’re a star.  I think I’ll abandon my current game and start another one using those pointers   Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 21, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Thanks Yaka.  You’re a star.  I think I’ll abandon my current game and start another one using those pointers   Will let you know how I get on.


If wanted we could always VC and do a game together. Or just show you some screens. I would recommend checking out ASpec's channel. He has a LOT of Stellaris content. Everything from the perfect Corvette to the best Battleship.

But ye. Minerals should always be a priority as you need more and more as the game progresses. Once you hit the ability to create Megastructures such as Habitats, Dyson's Spheres, Ring Worlds, etc, you will need A LOT of minerals. XD


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks again.  I’ll check out ASpec for sure.  Not played to the point of megastructures yet.  Normally start to get taken apart by other empires before that point due to my stagnation (yes I’m that bad at this game).


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Mar 1, 2018)

Second game in Stellaris 2.0 with all expansions. The Slann Empire (militant, materialist, authoritarian) is venturing forth to survey potential new claims, and one of my scientists has the urge to boop the snoot.







As one person later quoted on SpaceBattles in response:



			
				Peptuck said:
			
		

> "Do not boop that merry suicide bomber."


----------



## GrowlBurger (Mar 2, 2018)

Iovic said:


> Sadly, after the latest dev diary, I can no longer recommend Stellaris. Forcing hyperlane-only kills the game for me. I just don't have fun with hyperlanes in any game ever.


I know this is late, but.... enforcing hyperlane is the ONLY sensible option, and if you read their entire dev diary, they explain why very well. Other FTL types just ruin the strategy. If you only play SP, or just play casually with a couple friends, you can always get mods to return the functionality.

Outside of that though, other FTL techs make defense stations almost entirely pointless, and remove all the strategy from having specially defended systems. Making it Hyperlane exclusive was a great choice.

Anyways, Stellaris is great fun. I think when it first came out, it was pretty bland and had very little replay value. I am very much used to the depth and complexity of EU4. But since it was released, they provided a lot of new content and I think it's in a great place right now. I havent played very much on the newest update though, just a couple hours into a MP campaign. I don't think I'm doing very well, not used to the new expansion mechanics at all, and it kind of ruined me. Then again, I've always been pretty weak at early game, need to improve on that... I can't seem to find a method which lets me keep up with all my resources. Either I'm lacking food, energy, or minerals...


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2018)

I have a couple of hours in Stellaris. Just a couple. =w=


----------



## Yakamaru (May 14, 2018)

>Cuddle Muffins
>Fanatical Purifiers


----------

